# Remote settings keeps thinking I have TCL tv



## djjeesh (Feb 16, 2014)

So I have an older Insignia Roku tv that I’m using with this device until the tv dies because it kinda sucks. Anyways, everything was great until I revisited the remote section a few days ago and now the TiVo thinks this device is a TCL. I reset remote settings and it briefly shows the correct tv brand, but after a few minutes power and input stops working and I check the remote settings again and it’s mysteriously identified as a TCL tv again.

The only way to fix this is to turn off cec altogether on the TiVo. It was nice when it worked because it would auto-switch to the correct input. This is fine, but I have to manually change the input (first world problems). I think there’s just an hdmi identification bug or something.

This problem exists on the brand new firmware as well that was released yesterday.


----------

